# Project: (ok, MJ-880 again) Centre Mount on Stem using o-ringsm



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharing another one of my tinkerings. Again, it will work with other lights with o-ring mounts - just need to file off the rear bit so it will sit nicely on the front part of the stem. Or use Bikeray o-ring mounts.

What's needed: 3 o-rings - preferably 1 large and 2 small and 4 zip ties.

We use the zip ties to link the o-rings into a Mickey Mouse shape. This configuration will allow the smaller o-rings to come up from beneath the stem to secure to the rear hook. As o-ring hooks aren't designed to take 2 o-rings, we'll have to use thinner zip-tie-rings to secure it.

Easy to secure and remove. Any light mounted in the center gives it a sexier look.


----------



## ristretto29 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear MacGyver of the MTB World-

Is there anything you cannot fix with 3 O-Rings and a few Zip-Ties?!

Loved your helmet mount, and now this looks great too!

As you said before: keep an O-Ring on your seatpost and you'll be okay: I'm sure you could use it as a spare battery some how...?!?!?!?!

AWESOME


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

ristretto29 said:


> Dear MacGyver of the MTB World-
> 
> Is there anything you cannot fix with 3 O-Rings and a few Zip-Ties?!
> 
> AWESOME


Pleeeease. There is a MacGyver registered here already. I don't wish to be accused of identity theft. I just use and tinker. No rocket science involved.

Yeah, duct tape and zip ties. 8th and 9th wonder of the world. Speaking of duct tape, check out this picture. :madman:This one is not mine, ok.:eekster:


----------



## azonicrevenge (Aug 14, 2008)

*O rings*

Where can you get those O Rings?


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

azonicrevenge said:


> Where can you get those O Rings?


They are standard o-rings available everywhere. What you need is 4 zip ties to make it come together in the configuration shown. Don't worry about the "ear bits", it will still work, just a matter of positioning.

If you are in the US, get them from Jim at Action LED. You will need 3 o-rings so 2 sets


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I just thought of an easier way 

Remove the faceplate from the stem so the handlebar comes off. Take a big o-ring and put it on the stem. Reattach your handlebar and faceplate. Now you can use that o-ring to fasten your light exactly where you're putting it, without having to use three o-rings and zip ties. Plus there's no way you can lose the o-ring that way. :thumbsup:

The downside to the center of the stem idea is that the shape of the faceplate will make it hard to keep the light height adjusted. You happen to be using a stem that has a pretty round faceplate with a hinge on top. I think most faceplates have more of a corner with bolts on the top and bottom of the faceplate.


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

Just ordered the MJ-880 today so was after a stem mount and this method looks ideal! :thumbsup:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*A non-duct tape or zip tie option...*










Paul Components (I dont work for them, I just like their stuff)


----------

